# Chris Adler Practice pad



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm getting into drumming as I'm a hands on learner for timing. I watched this video of Chris Adler on his pratice pads and I'm wondering if pratice pads are sold peice by peice or in a set like this one. Double kicking is crucial and I'm willing to by the axis pedals with the pads as well.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 11, 2009)

Either way man. You can get them piece by piece, or buy practice kits. Hell, buy a cheap ass beginner kit and put mesh heads on it. You can do anything really.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, did some searching and the snare stand he has holding the pad can be anywhere from 50- 150 maybe more or less. And the pads he has for the double kicks look like they were made by himself.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 11, 2009)

You can buy practice pads for foot pedals, with the axis though, you have to make sure the base plate which is kind of wide will fit the pad. I had 2 pads by Gibralter for my pedals, and they sucked balls. Fucking rubber on them MELTED onto my beaters, and I can't play fast


----------



## Variant (Mar 11, 2009)

FYI: It won't work without an epic beard.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll ask some guys at my local Long&Mcquade about the basis for the kickpads. I could probably attach it to the axis pedals with drilling. So many options!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, the issue is this:







If you notice where the pedal clamps to the base plate of the pad, it's pretty wide. I don't think drilling a couple holes will fix it.






I'm pretty sure that wouldn't work. If you know anyone with Axis pedals, I say borrow them, take them into L&M, and see if you can size something up.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Mar 15, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm pretty sure that wouldn't work. If you know anyone with Axis pedals, I say borrow them, take them into L&M, and see if you can size something up.


Saved! When I have enough money I skip my researching process. Not a good habit, lol. Pictures too! Thanks, but if it comes down to it I'm just going to place the axis pedals against my wall, use pillows for padding. Or just use a pair of cement bricks.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 15, 2009)

That would chew through your beaters (the brick). It would work, and you'd get practice, but you would get absolutely no bounce, so you wouldn't get the momentum you need for high speed playing. Pillows and non bouncy shit is good for building up raw muscle though, or so I hear. Sign up at the Roddy forums, and browse through there. Some sick fucking drummers there, I'm sure they'd be more help. I'm more of a guitar player who owns a drum kit and Axis pedals


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Mar 16, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That would chew through your beaters (the brick). It would work, and you'd get practice, but you would get absolutely no bounce, so you wouldn't get the momentum you need for high speed playing. Pillows and non bouncy shit is good for building up raw muscle though, or so I hear. Sign up at the Roddy forums, and browse through there. Some sick fucking drummers there, I'm sure they'd be more help. I'm more of a guitar player who owns a drum kit and Axis pedals


 Alright man, thanks J. I was thinking more of attaching a small pad to the brick, hopefully that will take the hit and leave the beaters in mint condition. I'll check out the Roddy forums, post some threads here, add a kink to this so they catch on to what I'm trying to do.


----------



## Caveman (Mar 16, 2009)

PETA.org // Veggie Testimonials // Chris Adler // Print Ad

Chris adlers a Peta Posterboy these days. gotta laugh at that one


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Mar 16, 2009)

Support vegetarianism so you can join the famous people! There's so many alternatives but it's just over rated in the media. What's so great if these people, or anyone for that matter find alternatives.


----------



## MTech (May 17, 2009)

That's all fine, but you're lookin at getting what he uses and he doesn't use Axis, he uses Trick..


----------



## AJ_NAZEL (Jan 5, 2010)

Well sevenstring fanatics, I did it. Some of you said it wasn't possible but I did it. So far I'm practicing rudimental drumming and tweaking my First Axis longboard pedal. Pictures later today.


----------



## Bigsexy8832 (Mar 31, 2010)

MTech said:


> That's all fine, but you're lookin at getting what he uses and he doesn't use Axis, he uses Trick..


 no he does use axis, at least through ashes of the wake and sacrament, and im pretty sure in wrath too


----------

